# Polished Bliss®: White 2010 GT3...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was done last month over a weekend and one I had looked forward to for aaaagggeeesss 

We looked after the owners previous 997 GT3 but he decided the latest one was to good to resist so a good few months later and an extremely high spec'd GT3 turned up late Friday afternoon.

This was how it looked after driving out to us straight from the showroom:



















Poor bee...










The usual signs of dealer prep were evident throughout:

Smears on the glass:










Residue on the trims:










I began with the wheels which were cleaned with a mild solution of Gloss-It Wheel Gel and then Autosmart Tardis to remove the tar spots already clinging to the wheels (I always find new Porsches have this on the inner rims?):





































The exterior trims/shuts etc were all cleaned with APC and the car was then foamed, rinsed and washed with the 2 bucket method and Shampoo Plus.

Austosmart Tardis was used to remove a few minor tar spots before turning to Aquartz Iron Cut to see if we had any contamination not visible to the eye...



















That'll be a yes then!

A quick rinse followed and the car was then put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild and water for lube. It was then dried with a PB Luxury Drying Towel and the Black Baron.

One quick job before I went defect spotting was to remove the protection film from the rear quarters with the help of the heat gun:










(It will all become clear as to why I did this at the end!)

Now lets see what the condition of the paintwork is...

Buffer trails:























































Few random scratches:














































And some sanding marks just for fun 



















This is an example of the type of marring visible on all panels using the Aquartz light:










Defects were removed with a Gloss-It Light Cut Pad and a mix of Gloss-It Extreme Cut and Evolution Polish with the DA (typical sticky Porsche paint was ever present with this one so DA was easier)










*Before*:










*After*:










A few afters:














































Tailight before:










After:










There was a small trace of micro marring on some areas of the car after the polishing so I refined the finish with a Gloss-It polishing pad and Meguiars 205:










Then it was time to remove the masking tape...










...Then do a bit of dusting...










Werkstat Prime Strong was applied to the exterior glass:










3M Glass Cleaner was used for the interior glass, I've used this for the last 3 or 4 months now and it's awesome:










The interior was nearly spotless so didnt need much but I gave the backs of the seats a wax with some Raceglaze 55 just for the hell of it 










I only got 1 pic of the interior as all the rest came out blurred for some reason, the car will be back in again in the near future so I'll make sure I get some then 










The wheels were sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant and the tyres dressed with Migliore.

And for the LSP on the paint I chose....

....Nothing  The car was to be trailered down south after the detail to get a complete wrap in paint protection film so it was given a full IPA wipe down and left at that, one less job to do I guess 

So here are the afters :thumb:






























































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:

Clark


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Really nice car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking as always Clark, stunning GT3 :argie:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Stunning. Is that the official porsche car 911 GB? 

What DA was used?- doesn't look like the usual G220.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Really loving the GT3, great work as per usual.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, dream car for me! Great work once again!
Phil


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant work again


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> Poor bee...


It would have been the way it wanted........and what a way!!!!!

:lol:

great looking work as per the norm... nice car too....

:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Who needs wax!!!!!

Lovely work mate...


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

would love to look after that car. top class as always Clark


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Ace work clark loving this car it my dads mates car big sandy recognised the number plate from his last hundred million 911s haha this one is much nicer than his black one lol.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

A nice car and great work! 
If I was a bee that would be the way I want to go out lol


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice car and very nice work. 
Never fails to impress!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome work as usual! :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mmmmm :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet motor Clark


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

savage car..


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Please pass me a tissue

That`s the dogs ****** and suits white very well


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Please pass me a tissue
> 
> That`s the dogs ****** and suits white very well


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ plus one!!

EPIC, Just epic!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic as usual! No LSP after shots is a good testament to the work done!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome as usual Clark :thumb:

have you got s side shot? if so, could you post it


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow...amazing work on a stunning car!! Top Job :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Very very nice Clark just loving it in white. First LSP free job was it?

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning as always!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm. I'm amazed (maybe I shouldn't be...) at how a brand-new car has imperfect paint. I must have a more careful look at my silver 997 C2... 

Nice work, as ever. :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning motor Clark, nice work.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

visor said:


> awesome as usual Clark :thumb:
> 
> have you got s side shot? if so, could you post it


I dare say I do mate, I'll check the desktop tomoro and post one up if I do :thumb:



Ultimate Shine said:


> Very very nice Clark just loving it in white. First LSP free job was it?
> 
> :thumb:


Nope :thumb:



Maxym said:


> Hmm. I'm amazed (maybe I shouldn't be...) at how a brand-new car has imperfect paint. I must have a more careful look at my silver 997 C2...
> 
> Nice work, as ever. :thumb:


Even with brand spanking new cars I always assume they'll need at least a day or two's worth of work - I can't remember the last time I was half impressed with dealership prep


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Stunning car and work as always. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks great. Love these cars. Never fails to amaze me the standard that dealer and manufactures prep cars to.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Fantastic result Clark!!!!!*


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic as always:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always lovely work mate, in regards to the car I'm not envious... MUCH!!!:argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope he's found a good company to wrap the car with and *NOT *damage any of the hard work you've put in :thumb:

It certainly does look amazing in white ...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual on an awsome machine


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work as always there Clark :thumb:


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

I begin by saying I'm a fan of their work, this car is pretty much like your work, congratulations!
Thank you for showing, keep it up 

I wish I had one of these images as an avatar on my country.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Clarke:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great as always


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely car and excellent work. i also like the escort in the background on one of the pics


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

My favourite 911 to date in my favourite colour....I am green!

Well done guys...She's stunning :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a lovely car.....a Great finish too :buffer::thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumb:Nice work Clarke. Thats one beast of a GT.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely car and colour.

Do you know what colour the wrap will be?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GSVHammer said:


> Lovely car and colour.
> 
> Do you know what colour the wrap will be?


It's a clear paint protection film wrap.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

awsome work on an awsome car , silly question but what tyre dressing did you use btw?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive! stunning machine


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

bravo pour le travail que du bon tout ça ;-)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a sexy car!! :argie:

Fantastic results as usual Clark.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Pure car porn !


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Outstanding work, as expected. Also a great demonstration of the correction capability of the DA. Was it a Porter Cable DA?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Stunning clark as always :thumb:

Got a customer asking to carry out the same to same car in red :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail, write-up and photo's as usual Clark!!:thumb:

Stunning car!:driver:


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Top work as usual:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

M.J said:


> awsome work on an awsome car , silly question but what tyre dressing did you use btw?


It was Migliore mate, which you'd have seen if you'd read the whole write up 



German Taxi said:


> Outstanding work, as expected. Also a great demonstration of the correction capability of the DA. Was it a Porter Cable DA?


It was the Kestrel DA


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

N I C E - all of it!


----------



## perfectcar (Jul 22, 2010)

I like your work!!! 
The result is amazing!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful Job mate, 

Amazing work as always :thumb:


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! The car looks very nice and so does your studio!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

now that what i call a car, top job


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice work... funny how 2010 porsche paint defects seems to be as bad as new aston defects now.

Who did the wrap?


----------

